# Thermostat control of Honeywell HE365 Humidifier?



## skibumdc (Sep 2, 2010)

Just had a house built and the builder installed a Honeywell HE365 who house humidifier.
I originally planned to upgrade to a Truesteam humidifer, but I now know the cutout for the HE365 is large on the ductwork and the Truesteam is just a small hole.
Meaning I either have to patch the old hole or determine if a new thermostat I want can control the humidifier?
Not sure how I could patch a 12"x9" hole in the ductwork?  Buy extra metal, cut oversized,  screw it in and aluminum tape around the edges?

Or can I somehow get a new Honeywell Prestige thermostat control the humidifier?

Or b/c this model humidifier is basically a dumb powered model will it not work with a separate thermostat?


----------

